# Signallampe die blinkt



## Michael (4 November 2008)

Hallo, wie ist der einfachste weg in der Step 7 300, einen Ausgang in Taktfrequenz (1 sec)zu programmieren. Zum Beispiel eine Alarmleuchte die Blinkt.
Danke Michael


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

mit den taktmerkern der cpu


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> mit den taktmerkern der cpu



eigentlich brauchen wir nur einen, den Mx.5 (x steht für das eingestellte taktmerkerbyte -> HW-konfiguration -> objekteigenschaften der CPU -> tab (geraten) Zyklus/Takt)


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

mußt schon wieder i tipferl reiten vl?

also gut

T in s   0,1   0,2   0,4   0,5   0,8   1,0   1,6   2,0 
Merker  2.0   2.1   2.2   2.3   2.4   2.5   2.6   2.7


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> mußt schon wieder i tipferl reiten vl?



nur der vollständigkeit halber  ...vorbeugen ist schließlich besser, als sich auf die schuhe zu kotzen


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

ja aber ein wenig selber denken hält die grauen zellen fit


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> ja aber ein wenig selber denken hält die grauen zellen fit



naja, noch haben wir ja nicht programmiert, sondern erstmal gesagt, was wir für hilfsmittel für die programmierung benutzen würden


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

das kommt dann morgen,denn heute dürfte sich der michael schon verabschiedet haben


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> das kommt dann morgen,denn heute dürfte sich der michael schon verabschiedet haben



aber wo wir grad dabei sind 

was machen wir, wenn wir vier sekunden haben wollen


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

ui da wird es schwer.da muß man ja schon nachdenken *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> ui da wird es schwer.da muß man ja schon nachdenken *ROFL*



siehste, erhöhter schwierigkeitsgrad ... 8, 16 und 32 sekunden werden erstmal hart


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

dann zählen wir 2x den merker x.7 zusammen,oder???


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> dann zählen wir 2x den merker x.7 zusammen,oder???



das ist ne schöne idee ... wenn der Zähler 2 ist, wird durchgeschaltet und er setzt sich selbstständig zurück ...

die lösung für leute, die sich mit den datentypen einer steuerung noch nicht auseinandergesetzt haben


----------



## Gerhard K (4 November 2008)

so ich werde mich jetzt ins land der träume begeben und nachdenken wie ich das lösen könnte.

wünsch dir eine gute nacht vl.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> siehste, erhöhter schwierigkeitsgrad ... 8, 16 und 32 sekunden werden erstmal hart


Durch Addition der inneren Oxydoxis und der äußeren Wupdizität im Dreivierteltakt?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2008)

> Die Klevibilität ergibt sich doch durch einfaches quadrieren aus der Wuppdizität



weitergedacht würde das bedeuten, dass mit variablen Exponenten über der einzigen geraden Primzahl eine Potenz entspringt, welche als monostabiles Kippglied eingesetzt werden könnte...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 November 2008)

*Eh zu spät, jetzt ist es ein Fall für den Stammtisch?*

Variable Exponenten hört sich gut an. Aber Potenz steht krass im Widerspruch zum monostabilen Kippglied!


Gute Nacht, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber Potenz steht krass im Widerspruch zum monostabilen Kippglied!



kommt auf das element an, welches man bei der auswertung betrachtet 

is also wie der zug: sitzt man drin is die geschwindigkeitsdifferenz zum zug null, steht man draußen ... mom, deutsche bahn ... öhm ... 60km/h


----------



## Cerberus (5 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> is also wie der zug: sitzt man drin is die geschwindigkeitsdifferenz zum zug null, steht man draußen ... mom, deutsche bahn ... öhm ... 60km/h


 
Oder bei den ICE3-T Achsen wenige mm pro Sekunde! *ROFL*


----------



## Steve81 (5 November 2008)

Wo wir grade bei der Bahn sind ein schönens Zitat von Herr Stoiber:



> "Wenn Sie vom Hauptbahnhof in München ... mit zehn Minuten, ohne, dass Sie am Flughafen noch einchecken müssen, dann starten Sie im Grunde genommen am Flughafen ... am ... am Hauptbahnhof in München starten Sie Ihren Flug. Zehn Minuten. Schauen Sie sich mal die großen Flughäfen an, wenn Sie in Heathrow in London oder sonst wo, meine sehr ... äh, Charles de Gaulle in Frankreich oder in ... in ... in Rom.
> Wenn Sie sich mal die Entfernungen anschauen, wenn Sie Frankfurt sich ansehen, dann werden Sie feststellen, dass zehn Minuten Sie jederzeit locker in Frankfurt brauchen, um ihr Gate zu finden. Wenn Sie vom Flug ... vom ... vom Hauptbahnhof starten - Sie steigen in den Hauptbahnhof ein, Sie fahren mit dem Transrapid in zehn Minuten an den Flughafen in ... an den Flughafen Franz Josef Strauß.
> Dann starten Sie praktisch hier am Hauptbahnhof in München. Das bedeutet natürlich, dass der Hauptbahnhof im Grunde genommen näher an Bayern ... an die bayerischen Städte heranwächst, weil das ja klar ist, weil auf dem Hauptbahnhof viele Linien aus Bayern zusammenlaufen."


 
Immer wieder herrlich! *ROFL*


----------

